# BSNL Launches 1Mbps True Unlimited Broadband Plan at Rs.725



## funskar (Oct 18, 2013)

*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/BSNL-Launches-2-New-Unlimited-Broadband-Combo-Plans-for-Hyderabad.jpg?dcc0e1

India’s largest Broadband service provider Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) today announced the launch of two new True
 Unlimited Broadband plans for Rs.575 and Rs.725  for its customers in Surat SSA of Gujarat circle, 
providing 512Kbps and 1Mbps download speed respectively.
5 CS21 having download upto 1 Mbps without any Fair Usage Policy (FUP) or cap.



In a bid to compete with local broadband service provider ‘YOU Broadband’, 
in Surat, BSNL has launched these new True Unlimited Broadband Plans -BB Home Combo UL 575 CS20
 with downloading speed 512 Kbps and BB Home Combo UL 725 CS21 having download upto 1 Mbps without any Fair Usage Policy (FUP) or cap.

*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/BSNL-True-Unlimited-Broadband-Plan-with-1Mbps-and-512Kbps-speed.png?dcc0e1

Source


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

I hope it come to my place soon enough.


----------



## funskar (Oct 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I hope it come to my place soon enough.



I m hoping too.. that bsnl roll it out pan india till nov end


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 18, 2013)

I thought the Internet rates were about to be increased by upto 30% . What happened to that news ??


----------



## icebags (Oct 18, 2013)

^bsnl has some region specific plans already i think, may be its another among them.

they don;t like to upgrade anything other then the price of package anyways.  *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/37.gif


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

MTNL has unlimited 1mbps for Rs.995 whats the fking difference?


----------



## powerhoney (Oct 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> MTNL has unlimited 1mbps for Rs.995 whats the fking difference?




995-725=270!!! Duh!!!


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 18, 2013)

I am using Reliance 1Mbps Unlimited ( without any FUP/CAP ) for Rs. 549 + Taxes ( Rs. 616.18 actual billing amount ).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2013)

funskar said:


> *telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/BSNL-Launches-2-New-Unlimited-Broadband-Combo-Plans-for-Hyderabad.jpg?dcc0e1
> 
> India’s largest Broadband service provider Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) today announced the launch of two new True
> Unlimited Broadband plans for Rs.575 and Rs.725  for its customers in Surat SSA of Gujarat circle,
> ...



This is the *dilemma Friends*,upto 1MBps!!!!!
Why not *confirmed or guaranteed *speed of 1 MBps???

I myself am using BSNL BB combo ULD950(KOLKATA Circle) for the past 3+ years...initially it was ULD900 plan.
It was really awesome to use 4MBps upto 8GB(FUP) and then 512kbps thereafter unlimited...
Presently what I see is bandwidth does not exceed 1.5~1.8MBps till 8GB(as according to speed test results on 1st,2nd,3rd of every month)without any massive download I perform.

So this is just a crapsh!t claim & remark by BSNL ,nothing else.

My current(just now ,Today) Speed test result :
*www.speedtest.net/result/3040613100.png

I must say,that the 512kbps bandwidth(presently used up the 8GB FUP) is fair and true,as according to the results as above.


----------



## dr.rdb (Oct 18, 2013)

BSNL is sicky ISP in East and North circles, while it excels in Southern states. 

^^^ if you are at Kolkata, try to move on from BSNL and get Alliance/Meghbela or other Pvt ISPs.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 18, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^bsnl has some region specific plans already i think, may be its another among them.
> 
> they don;t like to upgrade anything other then the price of package anyways.  *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/37.gif


Yeah , well my ISP @spectranet/citycom ( NCR ) , gives 512kbps UL ( no FUP ) @700INR/month.
50rs increased since hike in $$. !!!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2013)

dr.rdb said:


> BSNL is sicky ISP in East and North circles, while it excels in Southern states.
> 
> ^^^ if you are at Kolkata, try to move on from BSNL and get Alliance/Meghbela or other Pvt ISPs.



But they do have issues too per monthly basis,as according to one of our @TDF Friend,who is an ALLIANCE user.
As we can review again :


Ray said:


> If I were you I would not listen to what neighbours and users say because trust me most people are ignorant about computes and networks and they just say those things bcause of their lack of knowledge.Next time someone tells you that ISP with rj-45 cable gives viruses ask them to explain how data transfer through rj-45 cable works and that will shut them up.dont get swayed by other peoples opinions.form your own opinions based on facts.use the internet to se if this allegations are true.
> i had no problems with viruses or security till now.*as for reliablity,maybe 3-4 times a month their network is down for a few hours but **otherwise it is OK*


Why per month,why not once in a six months or once~thrice in a year???
That is a thing of concern.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2013)

no ISP will claim guaranteed speed to home consumers because of legal issues.it is always "upto" either in headline or in fine print.anyway most people don't download 24*7 & taking into consideration 1:25 contention ratio of bsnl i think in most areas 1mbps truly UL plan is feasible.of course more than 2mbps truly UL plan at reasonable rates may pose a problem for bsnl but then considering that it took them 7 years to launch 1mbps truly UL plan at reasonable rates i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2013)

^It is a good plan whitestar,no doubt about it...but when speeds reduce/fall pathetically low,then frustration comes in.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2013)

i know.even my 2mbps night free limited plan sometimes fail to open even sites but at least 28 days in a month download in night free time go smoothly & that is the main reason i took this connection.1 mbps is not such a high speed & at least in northern India i think bsnl can provide this with not much issues though for kolkata/bengal circle i have no idea.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> no *ISP* will claim *guaranteed speed *to home consumers because of legal issues.it is always "upto" either in headline or in fine print.anyway most people don't download 24*7 & taking into consideration 1:25 contention ratio of bsnl i think in most areas 1mbps truly UL plan is feasible.of course more than 2mbps truly UL plan at reasonable rates may pose a problem for bsnl but then considering that it took them 7 years to launch 1mbps truly UL plan at reasonable rates i wouldn't worry about it.



Use Beam Telecom for few days you will see the gurantee. Best thing about them is reliability which BSNL fail to provide even if you are on Rs.3000+ plan


----------



## lywyre (Oct 18, 2013)

funskar said:


> India’s largest Broadband service provider Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) today announced the launch of two new True
> Unlimited Broadband plans for Rs.575 and Rs.725  for its customers in Surat SSA of Gujarat circle,
> providing 512Kbps and 1Mbps download speed respectively.
> 5 CS21 having download upto 1 Mbps without any Fair Usage Policy (FUP) or cap.
> ...



This is discrimination. Why only Surat? What about RoI?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2013)

^^what discrimination?such schemes are not new by bsnl & in past also such schemes were launched in certain cities like Bangalore.

@avinandan012,there is no comparison between Beam which is restricted to selected areas of few cities to BSNL which is the national telecom carrier with its unmatched pan India presence.even Airtel & Reliance service quality start declining after expanding too much & even then they are not even close to BSNL presence.India is simply too big for a few big ISPs & need at least 2-3 ISPs in each district with access to bsnl infrastructure to provide good & reliable service.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2013)

*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/BSNL-Launches-2-New-Unlimited-Broadband-Combo-Plans-for-Hyderabad.jpg

Who design this ? rofl


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2013)

^


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 18, 2013)

Guys, Dont miss the word *U P T O *


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Oct 18, 2013)

Guys I know this is not the place but a little help will be appreciated. Please

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/178587-need-info-about-bsnl-bb.html


----------



## lywyre (Oct 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^what discrimination?such schemes are not new by bsnl & in past also such schemes were launched in certain cities like Bangalore.
> 
> @avinandan012,there is no comparison between Beam which is restricted to selected areas of few cities to BSNL which is the national telecom carrier with its unmatched pan India presence.even Airtel & Reliance service quality start declining after expanding too much & even then they are not even close to BSNL presence.India is simply too big for a few big ISPs & need at least 2-3 ISPs in each district with access to bsnl infrastructure to provide good & reliable service.



Either I am poor at it or maybe I should include the sarcasm smileys from next time


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Guys, Dont miss the word *U P T O *



This was it.So no need to be in super zeal and in overjoy mood.



whitestar_999 said:


> i know.even my 2mbps night free limited plan sometimes fail to open even sites but at least 28 days in a month download in night free time go smoothly & that is the main reason i took this connection.1 mbps is not such a high speed & at least in northern India i think bsnl can provide this with not much issues though for *kolkata/bengal circle *i have no idea.



BSNL is still BSNL I admit and support also.
But for the recent 2~3 months the network connection has glitches(mainly bandwidth)...and sometimes other issues,though very minor.
The claimed speed of 4MBps has drastically reduced to 1.5~1.8MBps as mentioned a few threads earler.
Whereas,@whitestar it's really surprising and good that the BSNL officials,technical people,personnel are in a very upright mood to help the customers. At least here at our DUM DUM Telephone exchange.

A complaint is resolved(or tried for the best) with eagerness the very next day...without any extra hassles.
Yes it's true that if you grease the palms of the lineman,work is done swiftly.
In our case ,I had greased them only once that too last year 2012(when Telephone wires needed change)...since then they had visited our Telephone pole/connection problems for more than 5~6 times,but not a single paise had to be given to them. They also didn't ask for any.

Surprisingly,technical problems are not eliminated completely,but the duty and service of the BSNL employees (at least in our Local Telephone Exchange) has demanded "salutations".


----------



## lywyre (Oct 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Guys, Dont miss the word *U P T O *



That is always the case with all ISPs in India (and rest of the world). When there is no demand for 1Mbps or when the end point you are connecting to is slow or not responding, then you cannot get the desired speed. I am not saying is the norm, but I would be happy if the connection reaches 1Mbps on demand.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2013)

@ lywyre,when in doubt always use smiley.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 18, 2013)

^


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2013)

It all depends on competition, beam kicked BSNL's behind in hyd and forced them to launch 4MBps there, seems these local ISPs will bring forward the broadband revolution in India, who would have guessed...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

^You are alive!


----------



## digik (Oct 18, 2013)

BSNL mentions UPTO 1 Mbps or UPTO 2 Mbps. My query about the general speed that I can get to the higher ups in BSNL didnot generate response.

BSNL has the capacity but is unable to provide promised speed for reasons they know better.

Their claims for high speed should go in the forum thread true lies.


----------



## kARTechnology (Oct 18, 2013)

I use local Fiber FTTC connection, *600 pm* and 4 mbps (more that that, nearly 6mbps) until 30gig and 1mbps after that

but the main thing is:
NIGHT AFTER 00:00(exactly) TO MORNING 8am *MAXIMUM DOWNLOAD AND UPLOAD SPEEDS* WHICH CAN BE PERFORMED BY THAT SWITCH/HUB IN THAT AREA (FUP APPLY)
I GET 35MBPS night. up and down.
3 hrs battery backkup in power failures and ant line/server problems solved within 4 hours.

peace.  

ps: subscribe for 1 year and 4 months free


----------



## amjath (Oct 18, 2013)

tkin said:


> It all depends on competition, beam kicked BSNL's behind in hyd and forced them to launch 4MBps there, seems these local ISPs will bring forward the broadband revolution in India, who would have guessed...



Hyderabad and several other cities have many broadband providers except chennai, so no pressure on BSNL here



kARTechnology said:


> *I use local Fiber FTTC connection*



Who is this local cable wala I dont understand and I dont find one here in my locality


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2013)

digik said:


> BSNL mentions UPTO 1 Mbps or UPTO 2 Mbps. My query about the general speed that I can get to the higher ups in BSNL didnot generate response.
> 
> BSNL has the capacity but is unable to provide promised speed for reasons they know better.
> 
> Their claims for high speed should go in the forum thread true lies.





Having these lacunae,still BSNL won't cheat you like : Reliance,Airtel,Tikona BB,Wishnet,etc.,which sucks a great deal
As we have come across horrible stories from our victimised Forum Friends...

BSNL is not full of falsifications,because as facts given by some our friends,tells a different story.Their service aspects is much regional wise in India(UP's/DOWN's).

For my case,as I have mentioned earlier,the 4Mbps is sucking for the past 2~3 months,but before it was splendid as for the past 3 years or so when I switched on to ULD950 Plan. Surprisingly,the 512kbps speed after FUP(8GB limit) is always normal and stable and regular.No problems in that.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

amjath said:


> Hyderabad and several other cities have many broadband providers except chennai, so no pressure on BSNL here
> 
> 
> 
> *Who is this local cable wala I dont understand and I dont find one here in my locality*



No cable waala.Thats Beam for sure.You Idli/Dosa people have all the good stuff down south


----------



## hellknight (Oct 18, 2013)

Baki Hindustaani kya fuddu hai BC? .. Launch this plan ASAP pan-India, BSNL.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2013)

^^not gonna happen,at least not soon.first bsnl will see how this experiment of theirs goes in surat & then only it will decide whether to launch it in some more cities or not.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 18, 2013)

you truly believe 1mbps unlimited is actually unlimited ?
Its capped at 315 gb! 

1Mbps is terrible.. you require at least high quality sustained 2 mbps to enjoy HD streaming.
that's about 600gb cap.. which is pretty fine..
some geeks may need 4mpbs.. 1.2 tb for good quality internet experience..

and you will need 100mbps only if your entire computing experience is in the cloud.
useless plan..

the 80gb one at 4mbps or 8mbps by airtel is so good.. well of course if you DL hd movies, then you are busted.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 18, 2013)

using 2gb/month 3g net from idea netsetter for rs 500


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 18, 2013)

00110001 00100000 01101101 01100010 01110000 01110011 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110011 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100001 01111001 01110011 

Use this link to translate Convert Letters to Binary


----------



## icebags (Oct 18, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> 00110001 00100000 01101101 01100010 01110000 01110011 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110011 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100001 01111001 01110011
> 
> Use this link to translate Convert Letters to Binary


01010011 01110100 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01100010 01100101 01110100 01110100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01110011 01110100 01110101 01110000 01101001 01100100 00100000 00110101 00110001 00110010 01101011 01100010 01110000 01110011 00101110 01010011 01110100 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01100010 01100101 01110100 01110100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01110011 01110100 01110101 01110000 01101001 01100100 00100000 00110101 00110001 00110010 01101011 01100010 01110000 01110011 00101110 

use the same tool to translate the above.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 18, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> 00110001 00100000 01101101 01100010 01110000 01110011 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110011 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100001 01111001 01110011
> 
> Use this link to translate Convert Letters to Binary



01000000 00100011 00101000 00100100 00100110 00100011 01000000 00101001 00101000 00100110 00101001 01000000 00100011 00101000 00101010 00100100 00100110 00101001 00100011 00101000 00101010 00100011 01000000 00101001 00100101 00101010 01010010 00101010 00100000 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110001 01000100 00100000 00110000 01000011 00110000 01000001 00110000 01000010 00100000 01000000 00100001 01011111 00100011 00100110 00101010 00100110 00101010 01011111 00100011 01000000 00100001 00100110 00100011 00101010 00101000 01000000 00100110 00100011 00101010 01000000 00101000 00100110 00100100 00100011 00101010 00100100 00100110 00101001 01000000 00100100 01011111 00100011 00100110 00100100 01011111 00100011 00100011 01011111 00100011 01011111 00100100 00100110 01000000 00101011 01011111 00100001 00100011 01000000


----------



## amjath (Oct 18, 2013)

01010111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110000 01101100 01100101 01100001 01110011 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101111 01110000 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000

oh wait


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 19, 2013)

@ amjath... ok stopped. But this it how packets are transferred with the internet we use. I was just making the ASCII to bianary conversion stuff easy for the modem.

@Rishi... didn't get u


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 19, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> @Rishi... didn't get u



Those were the malformed information , that got through.


----------



## digik (Oct 19, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Having these lacunae,still BSNL won't cheat you like : Reliance,Airtel,Tikona BB,Wishnet,etc.,which sucks a great deal



Yes, that is partly true.



kg11sgbg said:


> BSNL is not full of falsifications,because as facts given by some our friends,tells a different story.Their service aspects is much regional wise in India(UP's/DOWN's).
> 
> For my case,as I have mentioned earlier,the 4Mbps is sucking for the past 2~3 months,but before it was splendid as for the past 3 years or so when I switched on to ULD950 Plan. Surprisingly,the 512kbps speed after FUP(8GB limit) is always normal and stable and regular.No problems in that.



Hope, some days in future I also get good speeds from BSNL.


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> 00110001 00100000 01101101 01100010 01110000 01110011 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110011 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100001 01111001 01110011
> 
> Use this link to translate Convert Letters to Binary



hmm .. now this is interesting. TFS


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 24, 2013)

01110100011010000110100101110011001000000110100101110011001000000110111001101111011101000010000001101001011011100111010001100101011100100110010101110011011101000110100101101110011001110010000001100001011101000010000001100001011011000110110000101110


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 24, 2013)

Good joke bsnl.


----------

